# BIND und Windows 2003 DNS Server



## stephsto (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein weiteres Problem. In einem Netzwerk setze ich den BIND Nameserver ein. In einem anderen fungiert der Windows 2003 DNS Server als Nameserver. Nun habe ich beim Windows Server die Zone, die der BIND verwaltet als Slave eingetragen und die DNS Einträge wurden auch perfekt übertragen. Dann habe ich die Zone, die der Windows Server als Master verwaltet beim BIND als Slave eingetragen, jedoch überträgt dieser die Einträge nicht. Weiß jemand an was das liegen könnte?

Hier die BIND Config:


```
#Globale Optionen

options {

	
	directory "/var/lib/named";

	
	dump-file "/srv/dns/log/named_dump.db";

	statistics-file "/srv/dns/log/named.stats";
	listen-on-v6 { any; };


	notify no;

	include "/etc/named.d/forwarders.conf";
};

#-----------------------------------------------------

#Root und Loopback Zonen



zone "." in {

	type hint;

	file "root.hint";

};



zone "localhost" in {

	type master;

	file "localhost.zone";

};



zone "0.0.127.in-addr.arpa" in {

	type master;
	file "127.0.0.zone";

};

#-----------------------------------------------------


#Logging Options

logging {

	category queries { log_file; };

	channel log_file { file "/srv/dns/log/dns_log.log" size 0M; };

	category xfer-in { log_file; };

	category xfer-out { log_file; };

	category default { log_file; };

};
#-----------------------------------------------------

 

# Zone 1 (Master)



zone "domain1.tld" in {

	file "master/domain2.tld";

	type master;

	allow-transfer { any; };

};


zone "1.168.192.in-addr.arpa" in {

	file "master/1.168.192.in-addr.arpa";

	type master;
;
}
#-----------------------------------------------------


# Zone 2 (Slave)

zone "domain2.tld" in {

	type slave;

	masters { 192.168.100.200; };

	file "slave/domain2.tld";

};


zone "100.168.192.in-addr.arpa" in {

	type slave;

	masters { 192.168.100.200; };

	file "slave/100.168.192.in-addr.arpa";

};
#-----------------------------------------------------
```


----------

